# favorite stomp pad's



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

I've got a koi fish from STOMP designs. It suits me well Untitled Document


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks cool vs. works great


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Anythin Dakine FTW!!!!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> Anythin Dakine FTW!!!!


dakine stomp pads are the only option..ive yet to use a company as good, and theyve never let me down, so why not..


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> Anythin Dakine FTW!!!!


you just need a few more stickers and nowone will ever know which color it was


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

never used a stop pad


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I used these on my old Anthem. I don't have any on my new board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

i use this one, my boot sticks to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

falconis said:


> you just need a few more stickers and nowone will ever know which color it was


SHUT YER SHIT 
haha
that was the goal ugly top sheet 
FIXED


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> SHUT YER SHIT
> haha
> that was the goal ugly top sheet
> FIXED


actualy i have a question= the glue of those stickes , don't they harm the board?
like if you put stickers on a guitar ,the base of the guitar gets harmed.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

^no idea, but i used stickers to cover the top of mine...

i got one of these STOMP pads; it works great IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

trevk#07 said:


> ^no idea, but i used stickers to cover the top of mine...
> 
> i got one of these STOMP pads; it works great IMO.


i was thinking of putting a stomp pad on my board , but i can't do it
its to beautiful without the pad


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

^^i feel ya; idk if ill put one on if i ever get a new board....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

trevk#07 said:


> ^^i feel ya; idk if ill put one on if i ever get a new board....


i just bought a new board(also my first board^^) , the hero (burton) , i would rape it if i would put
a stomp pad on it


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

lil nipples, studs, diamonds made by Bakooda, Da Kine and others. Unobtrusive, hardly noticable traction where it is needed w/o some big honkin rubber thang messin with your boards topsheet. I rock those, or none at all by butting my back foot up against the rear binder..


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

dont get anything from 'demon' when i hot waxed my board i noticed that 1 of the studs wasnt where i placed it... i tried to move it and it pretty much slid on my board. the heat from the iron heated up the adhesive and made it loose.. i ended up pulling it off..


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

agree stopy or not demon is poo!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Here u go. Great line, good quality, never had an issue.
> 
> Hydro-Turf - Performance Traction Products



expensiveeeeee


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> expensiveeeeee


studed american flag, talking about patreonisme ^^


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Dont use one. It's so easy to ride on your board without one. You'll get used to it real quick and you wont notice a difference at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

shredder07 said:


> dont get anything from 'demon' when i hot waxed my board i noticed that 1 of the studs wasnt where i placed it... i tried to move it and it pretty much slid on my board. the heat from the iron heated up the adhesive and made it loose.. i ended up pulling it off..


Hey bro, just a heads up here.. If you can feel heat from the Iron on the topsheet and it caused one of the studs to fall off, you are using WAY TO MUCH HEAT ON YOUR BASE FROM THE IRON!!

This could damage your boards base and or cause delamination.

Keep the Iron moving at a pace that melts the wax as you move it , but it sounds like you are using too much heat and or leting the iron stay in one place to long

If you can feel heat from the iron on the topsheet?? danger Will Robinson..!! no good


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

When you're inside and your board isn't locked up, this might let them know you'll kick they're teeth in if they think about touching it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't do stomp pads. Think they are a waste of glue.........


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Suburban Blend said:


> Looks cool vs. works great


I've got the dakine cross studs on both of my boards... I wouldn't use anything else.

PS. Don't use the sticky adhesive's on them, though... I use Automotive Silicone to put those bishes on... they ain't never coming off...lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I got a new board this season and was contemplating putting one on but I loved the way it looked so much I tried going my first day without it. By just pushing my foot up against my binding I was totally fine, I definitely wont be putting a pad on this board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> Looks cool vs. works great



i bought the ones one the left and spent about ten bucks i think. and i went boarding the next day and they all felt off and i lost them. i followed the instructions and even cleaned the area with alcohol swabs


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Dont use one. It's so easy to ride on your board without one. You'll get used to it real quick and you wont notice a difference at all.


I have to disagree. Snow sticking during certain conditions to the board on the top and trying to clean it all off, even if done foot still slips on the top of the board. Pushing it against the binding might be adequate at best getting off the lift but turning to go a ways on a flat start to the beginning of the slope I prefer a stomp pad for traction to control the board a little more.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't do much maneuvering outside of my binding. I usually get off the lift, bend over and strap my boot in and take off down the hill. I don't stop or turn unless someone falls in front of me. I don't know what the lift exits will be like out here in Oregon, but I hope the hill isn't too far from the exit.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

DaKine Modular. Grips well, low profile, you can adjust it to how you want, and you can hardly tell it's there. Also comes off without leaving residue and can be reused on other board/s/


----------

